
Surveillance Cameras - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.eff.org/pages/surveillance-cameras
======
deanalevitt
In Johannesburg, South Africa, where crime is high, privately run street cams
are popping up to deter neighborhood crime. I'm not sure how effective they
are.

